# Melting Some Gold



## Fournines (Apr 27, 2011)

I shot a little video of us melting some gold the other day.

Approximately 625 oz. This is gold from some of our stone removal lots.

http://youtu.be/4nWE9Mr7mlQ?hd=1

Enjoy!


----------



## Claudie (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the video. So, that's nearly $1,000,000.00 in one brick there? :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 27, 2011)

Good god matt that is beautiful.


----------



## Fournines (Apr 27, 2011)

Claudie said:


> Thanks for the video. So, that's nearly $1,000,000.00 in one brick there? :shock:



Yeah, close enough! Only about 43 lbs. Would fit in a shoebox.



mic said:


> Good god matt that is beautiful.



I know. It doesn't matter how long I've been around the stuff, it is always just as amazing.


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 27, 2011)

Step 1. Casually insert 930k into melting crucible

Setp 2. Carfully pour more gold than most will ever touch in their life into ingot mold

Step 3. Walk away like what you did wasn't awsome

Matt,

I heard chipmunks in the background. Typically, how long does a melt of that amount take to get molten?


----------



## escrap (Apr 27, 2011)

I would love to have something like that in a shoe box of mine..lol


----------



## element47 (Apr 27, 2011)

That is pretty darn impressive, I have to say. Yeah, how long did that take to melt? 

You gotta love induction furnaces, though I am sure they are not cheap to buy.


----------



## Fournines (Apr 27, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> Step 1. Casually insert 930k into melting crucible
> 
> Setp 2. Carfully pour more gold than most will ever touch in their life into ingot mold
> 
> ...



8) 

Yeah, I sped up the shots that were just straight on at the melter. I used iMovie - next time it's back to Final Cut I think.

I think start to finish, once the melter is turned on, was about 20-25 minutes.

I'm considering doing some more movies, part marketing, part fun.


----------



## glondor (Apr 27, 2011)

It is hard to believe that brick is worth a million bucks! And climbing rapidly I see


----------



## HAuCl4 (Apr 27, 2011)

Platinum melt next please!. 8)


----------



## qst42know (Apr 27, 2011)

That' just awesome. 8) 

So what was the powder you put on top of the hot bar?


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 27, 2011)

very cool. Thanks for sharing



qst42know said:


> So what was the powder you put on top of the hot bar?



borax, IMHO


----------



## wrecker45 (Apr 27, 2011)

wow very nice. i bought new shoes today. im going to check the box. :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 27, 2011)

A million dollars cash will fit in a shoe box also. But I, like every other forum member, would rather have the gold.

Jim


----------



## Claudie (Apr 27, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> A million dollars cash will fit in a shoe box also. But I, like every other forum member, would rather have the gold.
> 
> Jim




How do you know that? :shock:


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 27, 2011)

I have seen it and actually counted it.
It probably wasn't as fun as pouring all that gold.

Jim


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice video Matt!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 28, 2011)

It looked like my last button was in that melt. 8)


----------



## element47 (Apr 28, 2011)

I think the forum needs a *DROOL* icon!


----------



## 4metals (Apr 28, 2011)

> So what was the powder you put on top of the hot bar?



Ammonium chloride sprinkled on a hot bar helps clean it up.


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 28, 2011)

4metals said:


> > So what was the powder you put on top of the hot bar?
> 
> 
> 
> Ammonium chloride sprinkled on a hot bar helps clean it up.



Yeah. That cloud that came off the bar looked way too white and thick to be borax. But then again I've never melted a 43 pound bar.


----------



## 4metals (Apr 28, 2011)

And that cloud is not one you want to inhale either. A better method which is as effective without the smoke is to add a small pinch, and I mean small, just a dot on the crucible wall of borax. This goes in when the gold is entirely melted. Then drop in a small chunk of niter. It will dance around on the surface of the molten gold and oxidize any base metals it contacts which will stick to the sticky spot of borax and not pour out of the crucible. 

When the gold is molten, and there is enough in the crucible to pool and form a flat surface, you can look down and if the gold is very pure you will see yourself. If there is any haze on the surface, you need the borax / niter treatment.


----------



## Fournines (Apr 30, 2011)

4metals said:


> > So what was the powder you put on top of the hot bar?
> 
> 
> 
> Ammonium chloride sprinkled on a hot bar helps clean it up.



That's what it was.



HAuCl4 said:


> Platinum melt next please!. 8)



Ok, will work on that for the next one!


----------



## HAuCl4 (May 1, 2011)

Wondering why you poured such a big bar 600 Oz too. :roll:

Eagerly awaiting the platinum video!. Cheers. 8)


----------



## Drewbie (May 1, 2011)

I love that induction furnace.

How many kilowatts does that puppy suck off the grid?


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jun 20, 2011)

Pt :shock: 8) 8) :lol: :shock:


----------



## Fournines (Jun 20, 2011)

Almost ready!


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jun 23, 2011)

Fournines said:


> Almost ready!



http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=7969

 :shock: 

found that online somewhere, but I'd like to see a similar one made...just curious...no hurry!.


----------



## 4metals (Jun 23, 2011)

only .9995???????

I thought you were on a perpetual quest for four nines!!!!


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jun 23, 2011)

4metals said:


> only .9995???????
> 
> I thought you were on a perpetual quest for four nines!!!!



That piece is not mine. It was produced by a lesser man. :lol:

Seriously though, I have never seen one made from start to finish.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Aug 8, 2011)

Fournines said:


> Almost ready!


 :shock:


----------



## Joeforbes (Aug 12, 2011)

I like the Rihanna playing in the back ground... :lol:


----------

